# decodificador BCD 7 segmentos (Binario a Decimal)



## elreya (Oct 11, 2009)

necesito montar un circuito utilizando lo siguiente: un decodificador 74ls48 o 74ls47 según el display utilizado( anodo comun o catodo comun), multiplexor 74ls151 y arreglo de compuertas 74ls32, 74ls04, 74ls86.

esto es un contador Binario a Decimal de 4 bit por lo que tiene que contar del 0 al 15.

el circuito yo lo tengo casi armado en el simulador circuitmaker lo que no entiendo es como hacer el arreglo de compuertas que me piden de todas formas ajunto el diagrama de flujo.


----------



## osmata (Oct 11, 2009)

hola elereya me gustaria ver el circuito en circuimaker para ver que te falta y que tanto tienes y en que te puedo ayudar


----------



## elreya (Oct 11, 2009)

hola osmata ya tu lo terminaste de seguro que eres de la A de telecomunicaciones?? lo que me sucede es que el circuito esta casi listo pero ahora no se como hacer para que el punto del display se apague lo conecte y se queda directo hay te mando el archivo para que lo veas!!


----------



## osmata (Oct 12, 2009)

buenas querida amiga pero no veo el diagrama


----------



## elreya (Oct 12, 2009)

por que no me mandas el tuyo para ver asi mi duda?? y si yo no la resuelvo te mando el mio!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola elreya
Creo que con un solo display de 7 segmentos no puedes mostrar del 0 al 15
se requieren 2. ademas dos decodificadores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elreya (Oct 12, 2009)

muchas gracias MrCarlos te lo agradesco mucho... pero lo que secede es que el profesor quiere el montaje con los componentes que el a estipulado en la practica los cuales yo expongo en el foro... ya yo tengo mi practica casi lista lo que me salta es un ultimo arreglo de compuertas que va desde el multiplexor 74ls151 al display en el punto de represntacion decimal... y eso tiene como funcion encender dicho punto el cual representara los numeros 10,11,12,13,14 y 15... crees poderme ayudar hay?? en pocas palabras el profesor lo quiere como el diagrama de bloques que expuse en el principio del foro.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola elreya

Bien dejame hacer algo y ojala lo termine a tiempo. de cualquier modo si lo logro lo pondre aqui.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elreya (Oct 13, 2009)

te lo agradeceria mucho MrCarlos ojala y lo termines por que lo tengo que entregar el viernes!!

muchas gracias!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola elreya

Otros en este foro estan haciendo lo mismo

Utilizaron el 74LS151. lo adjunto Aqui.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tesla1 (Dic 3, 2011)

ola kisisera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene algun circuito(diagram) para realizar un decodificador de 7 segmentos de 4 entradas(a,b,c,d) utilizando solo las compuertas and(741s08),or(74ls32),not(inversor), con un display de anodo comun de ante mano muchas gracias por su comprension


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola tesla1

Baja las hojas de datos de los 7447 y 7448 de este enlace.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

En ellas encontrarás el circuito(diagrama) que estás requiriendo.
Puedes utilizar el circuito(diagrama) que viene en sus páginas; aunque de seguro trae más de las que mencionas (74LS08, 74LS32, 74LS08) pero te puedes basar en él para llevar a cabo tu decodificador de 7 segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tesla1 (Dic 3, 2011)

de ante mano muchisimas gracias por tu aportacion


----------

